# المضخات



## محمد نذير حبيب (14 مايو 2008)

المضخات بصورة عامة 
تعريف:
المضخة هى عبارة عن مكنه هيدروليكية تستخدم لزيادة طاقة المائع 
ونحن نعلم ان الطاقة الهيدروليكية ثلاثة صور:طاقة وضع ، وطاقة سرعة ، وطاقة ضغط فعمل المضخة اذن زيادة لهذة الصور من الطاقة لكن تصبح هذة الصور من الطاقة مفيدة عمليا ، يجب ان يكون على صورة ضاغط ، اذ ان استخدامات المضخة الهيدروليكية يتطلب ذلك فمثلا ، قد تقوم المضخة برفع غالماء من خزان منخفض الى اخر مرتفع او قد تقوم المضخة بدفع عصير الفواكه فى الانابيب ، او تقوم بالتزييت المجبر فى اجزاء الماكينات - كلها عمليات تتطلب من المضخة ضاغطا . فهذا تعريف محدد للغاية .
ولقد ارتبطت المضخة على مر العصور بالماء . الا ان اى مائع يمكن ان يسرى فى الانابيب ، يكون قابلا للضخ ، فهناك مضخات تتعامل مع سوائل خفيفة كالماء واللبن . وهناك مضخات تتعامل مع سوائل ثقيلة مثل الفزيوت والشحوم ومن المضخات ما يقوم بنقل سوائل ساحجة كخليجط رمل وماء ، او سوائل اكاله كالحوامض والقلويات ، بل وقد تنقل خليطا من مائعيين كالغاز الطبيعى وزيت البترول ، يمكن ضخهما معا فى الانابيب . كم نجححت المحاولات لنقل خليط من مائع ومواد صلبة كالماء والفحم.
وهكذا تعطى المضخات الهيدروليكية مجالات واسعة للاستخدام فى الحياة العملية







تقسيم المضخات

تنقسم المضخات عامة الى نوعين اساسيين هما المضخات الدوارة (rotarypump ) والمضخات الايجابية (positive pump ) .
ويختلف النوعيين من الوجهه النظرية الاان التعريف العام للمضخة وهو انها مكنه لزيادة طاقة المائع الذى يسرى على النوعيين فسوف كانت المضخة دوارة (rotary pump ) او ايجابية (positive pump ) فهى تعطى ضغطاً مانومترى لكن الاساس الذى يقوم عليه عمل نوع من المضخات يختلف عن النوع الاخرتماماًُ .
اولاً : المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة (Rotary pump )
تتكون المضخة من عضوين احاهما دوار والاخر ثابت فالاول عبارة عن مروحة تحتوى على عدد من الرياش (fans ) تحصر فيما بينها مجموعة من المجارى . اما الثانى فقد يكون غلافاً حلزونياً او ناشرة مكونة من مجموعة من الرياش الثابتة حسب نوع المضخة وعندما تدور المروحة تتحول الطاقة الميكانيكية الداخلة الى المروحة من المحرك الى الطاقة الهيدروليكية فتزداد السرعة والضغط للمائع عند مروره خلال مجارى المروحة وحتى يخرج الى الغلاف وعند مرور المائع خلال الغلاف (او الناشرة ) يرتفع الضغط مرة اخرى بينما تنخفض سرعة المائع تدريجياً حتى مخرج الغلاف .
ومن ذلك نرى ان ارتفاع الضاغط بين مدخل المضخة ومخرجها قد حدث على مرحلتين :
احداهما خلال المروحة والاخرى خلال الغلاف 
بينما انخفضت السرعة عند مخرج المضخة بعد زيادتها فى المروحة الى نفس قيمتها تقريباً عند مدخل المضخة .
ولابد من التنبيه هنا الى نقطة مهمة هىان جسيم المائع قد نال الطاقة باجمعها فى المروحة حيث اثرت العجلة على الجسيم اما فى الغلاف فلن تكن هناك اضافة للطاقة.

​


----------



## عمران احمد (28 مايو 2008)

بصراحه انت هايل و اتمنى لك و الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى التوفيق من كل قلبى


----------



## دلاور (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع .

انقر هنا 

تجسيد حي للمضخة التي تم ذكرها في الموضوع .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور علي الشرح الراااااااااااااائع


----------



## TAYEBG (18 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا السرد المتقن،،،،،،،،


----------



## مصطفى بن الشرقاوى (18 مايو 2011)

المضخات بصورة عامة


----------



## بشير صبحي (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Aragona (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وزادك من علمه


----------



## محمود كمال امين (29 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م.وقاص (3 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا وردة


----------



## engineer sameer (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jomma (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة، فقط لدي نقطتين وجب التنويه لهما:

1- المضخات تستخدم لزيادة طاقة السوائل وليس الموائع بصفة عامة، لأن الموائع تشمل ايضا الغازات التي فيها تستخدم الضواغط لزيادة طاقتها.

2-تنقسم المضخات إلى:
(أ) مضخات ديناميكية دوارة، مثل المضخات الطاردة المركزية، والمضخات المحورية، ومضخات الضخ المختلط.
(ب) مضخات الإزاحة الموجبة، والتي تنقسم بدورها الى مضخات دوارة مثل المضخات الترسية، واللولبية، ....، ومضخات ترددية.


----------



## عادل جميل ابو محمد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين احباب على الموضوع وارجو المزيد


----------



## hany khamees (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## power2v (20 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات رائعة جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohameedawad (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير وربينا يوفقكم لامدادنا بالمزيد ومنا الوعد انشاء الله باللحاق بكم وشكرا


----------



## mohameedawad (21 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد نذير حبيب قال:


> المضخات بصورة عامة
> تعريف:
> المضخة هى عبارة عن مكنه هيدروليكية تستخدم لزيادة طاقة المائع
> ونحن نعلم ان الطاقة الهيدروليكية ثلاثة صور:طاقة وضع ، وطاقة سرعة ، وطاقة ضغط فعمل المضخة اذن زيادة لهذة الصور من الطاقة لكن تصبح هذة الصور من الطاقة مفيدة عمليا ، يجب ان يكون على صورة ضاغط ، اذ ان استخدامات المضخة الهيدروليكية يتطلب ذلك فمثلا ، قد تقوم المضخة برفع غالماء من خزان منخفض الى اخر مرتفع او قد تقوم المضخة بدفع عصير الفواكه فى الانابيب ، او تقوم بالتزييت المجبر فى اجزاء الماكينات - كلها عمليات تتطلب من المضخة ضاغطا . فهذا تعريف محدد للغاية .
> ...


شكرا كتير وربينا يوفقكم لامدادنا بالمزيد ومنا الوعد انشاء الله باللحاق بكم وشكرا


----------



## am2mels (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات*​


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عزوسات (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اذا سمحت تفصيل اكثر اضافه الي انواعها


----------



## محمد احمد البدوى (20 يناير 2012)

تشكر اخى الحبيب وننتظر المزيد


----------



## رائد قوجا (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## مهندسة بونة (2 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (5 مارس 2012)

اخي المهندس الكريم
المضخات لا تضغط فالسوائل غير قابلة للانضغاط
تعريف المضخة​المضخة عبارة عن ماكنه هيدروليكية تستخدم لرفع طاقة الموائع (الطاقة الحركية) اي رفع سرعة تدفق اما الضغط الناتج بخطوط التصريف فهو نتيجة الجاذبية الارضية و المقاومة الميكانيكية في الانابيب​استعمالات المضخة​تستعمل المضخة لنقل السوائل من مكان الى اخر مثل ضخ المياه الى المدن وتستخدم في اغلب المصانع للتبريد ونقل الموائع الى الماكنات في مراحل الانتاج المختلفة.​انواع المضخات​المضخات نوعين رئيسين هما:
1) المضخات الطاردة عن المركز 
2)مضخات الازاحة الموجبة.​المضخات الطاردة عن المركز​وهي عبارة عن مضخات تحتوي على فراش وهو الجزء الرئيسي في المضخة وتعتمد في نقل السائل على مبداء الطرد عن المركز حيث يتم ادخال السائل الى مركز الفراش ونتيجة سرعة الدوران ينطرد هذا السائل مبتعدا عن المركز فيكتسب سرعة عالية ثم يندفع من خلال الناشر وهو متشابه مع الفراش فتقل سرعته ويرتفع ضغطة نتيجة احصاره في حجم معين وبالتالي ىيتدفق الى خط التصريف بسرعة عالية اكثر من سرعة دخول الى المضخة ويتم نقله الى اماكن اخرى حسب قدرة المضخة.
ويستخدم هذاالنوع من المضخات عادة لضخ المياه و السوائل ذات الكثافة القليلة و المتوسطة اما في الكثافة العالية فيجب اعادة دراسة تصميم المضخة لتعمل على هذه السوائل والا سوف نستخدم النوع الثاني من المضخات وهي مضخات الازاحة.​مضخات الازاحة الموجبة​مضخات الازاحة هي مضخات حجمية وتعتمد بالضخ على مبداء تصغير الحجم ,وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر عندما يتم ادخال السائل الى اسطوانة فيها مكبس فان الاسطوانة تمتلئ بالسائل عندما يكون المكبس في الاسفل وعندما يتحرك المكبس الى العلى فان يدفع السائل امامه مجبرا السائل الى الخروج من فتحة التصريف كون السوائل غير قابله للانضغاط وبهذ الحالة يكون صممات عدم الرجوع احدهما مغلق والاخر مفتوح ويعملان بالتناوب فعند السحب يفتح صمام الدخول ويغلق صمام الخروج وعند الضغط العكس تماما

ويوجد من مضخات الازاحة الموجبة عدة انواع سنذكر بعضها:
1) المضخات الترددية, وتقسم الى عدة اقسام
2) المضخات اللولبية, وتقسم الى عدة اقسام
3) المضخات الترسية, وتقسم الى عدة اقسام
وهناك انواع عديدة ومنها ما هو للاسعمالات الخاصة. لا مجال لذكرا بالوقت الحالي لان موضوع المضخات كبير جدا وبحاجة الى وقت طويل لتغطيته بشكل كامل خاصة حسابات المضخات و الانابيب الخاصة بها والقدرة والطاقة اللازمة لتشغيلها.
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة على جميع الزملاء والله الموفق​


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (5 مارس 2012)

الموضوع جميل وحبذا لو يتم إضافة صور للأنواع المختلفة


----------



## مهندس كاظم الركابي (7 مايو 2012)

*تسلم اخي محمد وفقك الله *


----------



## توتة85 (26 يناير 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 مارس 2013)

جهودك مشكوره


----------



## mostafa_mobset (14 مارس 2013)

الف مليون شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م احمد الموسوي (28 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبذول
ولكن لمزيد من المعرفة والتفصيل أرجو أن تقوم بعمل مقارنة بين الطلمبات ذات الإزاحة الموجبة ( Positive Displacement Pumps) والطلمبات الديناميكية (Dynamic Pumps) من حيث:
1- الأنواع والمكونات الرئيسية لكل نوع
2 - نظرية العمل
3 - تطبيقات الإستخدام فى الصناعة
4- منحنيات شخصية الطلمبات (Characterstic Pump Curves)ومرة اخرى جزاك الله خيرا ولك منى وافر الإحترام​


----------



## ahmed21788 (1 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المضخات centrifugal pump & positive displacement pump 
وحضرتك rotary pump نوع من انواع ال positive displacement 

لو سمحت اتاكد من المعلومة الاول


----------



## ahmed21788 (1 مايو 2013)

المعلومة الصح 

Pumps – Centrifugal vs. Positive Displacement 
Two Categories – Kinetic (Centrifugal) and Positive Displacement 
There are two main categories of pumps - kinetic and positive displacement. Almost all pumps fall into one of these two categories. The main difference between kinetic and positive displacement pumps lies in the method of fluid transfer. A kinetic pump imparts velocity energy to the fluid, which is converted to pressure energy upon exiting the pump casing. A positive displacement pump moves a fixed volume of fluid within the pump casing by applying a force to moveable boundaries containing the fluid volume. 
Kinetic pumps can be further divided into two categories of pumps – centrifugal and special effect. Special effect pumps include jet pumps, reversible centrifugal, gas lift, electromagnetic and hydraulic ram. Special effect pumps are not commonly used relative to centrifugal pumps, . 
Positive displacement pumps are also divided into two major pump categories – reciprocating and rotary. Reciprocating pumps transfer a volume of fluid by a crankshaft, eccentric cam or an alternating fluid pressure acting on a piston, plunger or a diaphragm in a reciprocating motion. Rotary pumps operate by transferring a volume of fluid in cavities located between rotating and stationary components inside the pump casing. The relative features of reciprocating and rotary pumps, as well as centrifugal pumps, .​


----------

